

[Show HN] Whos Who?- Android Quiz Game - deepanshu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dialani.deepanshu.whoswho

======
deepanshu
Though there are many quiz games out there but very few games have quality
questions. So I made this.

The objective is to identify as many famous personalities using as few hints
as possible before the time runs out.

Personalities are from academia, business, entertainment, politics and sports.

Open for suggestions and reviews.

